# if you could fish anywhere in the world



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

if you could fish anywhere in the world where and what would fish for for me i would have to go to hi and look up pop shot and go out after some of those big fish he has in his back yard would love to get a fish that weighted over 300.lbs mabe a great white on the good old bass rod lol put it to the test


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No where in particular, but I would love to try Deep Sea Fishing one day.

This is my favourite fishing spot at home, out on the end of the breakwall at Newcastle Harbour, Australia.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Fresh water fishing- Bung Sam Lan in Thailand.

Sea fishing- Coral sea in Australia running after a big GT!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

that sure is a great looking place hrawk


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i would also like to go to australia after the saw fish


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> No where in particular, but I would love to try Deep Sea Fishing one day.
> 
> This is my favourite fishing spot at home, out on the end of the breakwall at Newcastle Harbour, Australia.


deeps sea fishing is fun


----------



## triville36 (Dec 14, 2011)

me too! i would pick australia.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

For me it would be in Bass Pro shops aquarium! HA HA HA!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

For me anywhere with swordfish or barracuda or the like, and somewhere warm


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Barracudas? lol, after catching a few, you'll realised they are poor fighters, rip your lures and are slimey!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Fresh water, Gatun Lake for Peacock Bass, Snook, and Tarpon. Salt, hard choice. I've got the Pacific or the Atlantic to choose from, but probably the Pacific. Lots of world records caught out of Tropic Star Lodge.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Northwestern Hawaiian Islands. or east coast bluefin fishery in the 20's


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Popshot, do you get bluefin tuna?

I'm looking for one on the popper!

Henry- I landed a few world records before. My personal best is 5 records fish in one session fishing!









I don't run after records anymore since I don't support the organisation vouching for these records.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd like to get out on a boat in say Florida or the Caribbean, and do some sailfishing, or go for Mahi, or Tuna...

I've also always thought that a trip to the flats would be nice, bonefish, tarpon on spinning gear.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Montauk at night out on a rock with Peresh. I've been fishing and hunting my entire life and while I only got out once with him last season, it was best "outdoors" experience of my life. Standing in the ocean 50 feet from shore on a rock at 3AM on a dark, foggy night where you can't see a foot in front of your face going after 40+ pound stripers is really an amazing experience. Then walking back at 7am when the suns coming up and seeing the bluffs and the beach...amazing.

And we only caught 2 fish!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

As the evening starts to set in a mayfly hatch begins, one of the truly unbelievable things to witness is a "white-out". quietly, and methodically you ease up towards the rising fish slurping mayflies off the waters surface. Make a quick accurate cast with a dry fly and wait...here he comes...set the hook on a...CARP!

Oh man do i love fly fishing for carp. I was born and raised in the midwest and raised to be a walleye fisherman, that's all my dad cares about. While i don't think any fish can beat walleye for table fare, for the pure enjoyment of fishing, nothing comes close to flyfishing for carp. Even a 3-4 pounder will test you for 15 minutes, but if you get into a 10+ fish you better hope you have extras backing on your reel.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Gopher is a man after my own heart. I like those late summer Carp males, They are few and far between the females, but man can they fight andTexas Is where! -- Tex_


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No question, flyfishing for big native trout in New Zealand or/and Argentina. Chris​


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Jesus Freak said:


> For me it would be in Bass Pro shops aquarium! HA HA HA!


i was thinking the same thing! hahaha


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Columbia River Gorge In Oregon for a big ol Sturgeon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

The Florida Keys.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Venezuela  for some huge Peacock Bass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

In 1983 and again in 1984, I won the 1st place trophy for Peacock Bass in the Panama fishing tournament. Here's the 1983 winner. I now live near one of the best bass lakes (Sam Rayburn) in the US, but age has caught up with me, so I don't go after bass very often.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Henry the Hermit said:


> In 1983 and again in 1984, I won the 1st place trophy for Peacock Bass in the Panama fishing tournament. Here's the 1983 winner. I now live near one of the best bass lakes (Sam Rayburn) in the US, but age has caught up with me, so I don't go after bass very often.
> 
> View attachment 378998


Nice Henry, Peacock Bass have always been a bucket list item for me, but I’m afraid it’d be more from the South Florida canals than an expensive trip abroad .

I was just graduating from High School in 1983, headed into the Army. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## papadan (2 mo ago)

Bayou Grande, Pleasant Grove, FL. Spent a lot of my childhood on that bayou. Brackish water so we had both salt and fresh water fishing. Plenty of Blue Crabs and Gators. Have not been back there in 50 years.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I think I would love to check out small, tucked away farm ponds and isolated waters in Florida and Georgia. Pick up some nice Bass!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Flatband said:


> I think I would love to check out small, tucked away farm ponds and isolated waters in Florida and Georgia. Pick up some nice Bass!


Yep, we got a lot of FAT Bass in our Georgia farm ponds for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

Nice to see some fisher folk here. Sling shots are a side hobby, my main thing is fly fishing, and tying flies. I'm usually on a regional fly fishing forum most of the time.


----------

